# Crispy Fried Chicken Livers



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

Crispy Fried Chicken Livers 

TOTAL TIME 30 MIN 
6 SERVINGS
At Enoteca Vin, Ashley Christensen serves her irresistible fried livers with a buttery sage pan sauce, but they're also delicious with just a wedge of lemon.

2 cups panko or coarse bread crumbs (see Note) 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
2 large eggs 
1/3 cup milk 
1 pound chicken livers, trimmed and halved 
Vegetable oil, for frying 
Lemon wedges, for serving

1. In a food processor, process the panko until fine. Transfer to a pie plate. In another pie plate, season the flour with salt and pepper. In a medium bowl, whisk the eggs with the milk. 
2. Working in batches, dredge a few livers at a time in the flour, then dip them into the egg mixture. Coat them with the panko and transfer to a large plate. 
3. In a large skillet, heat 1/4 inch of oil until shimmering. Add half of the livers and cook over moderately high heat, turning once, until browned and crisp, 5 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Repeat with the remaining livers. Transfer to plates and serve with lemon wedges. 

WINE These crumb-coated livers are wonderful with a soft, fruity red like a serious cru Beaujolais. But it's hard to beat the 2002 Saintsbury Garnet Pinot Noir, which is just plain delicious.

NOTES Panko (Japanese bread crumbs) is available in most supermarkets, specialty food stores and Asian markets.

--Ashley Christensen
This recipe originally appeared in October 2004 - Food & Wine


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2005)

Mmmmm, I love fried chicken livers.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 21, 2005)

Sounds great. Can I get the sage sauce recipe also? I have fresh sage in my garden I would love to use.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2005)

Love it!  Anyone have any hints about exploding livers and how to stop from getting burned by them?

Hint:  Instant mashed potato flakes (flakes, now, not buds) make a reasonable sub for panko if you cannot get the latter.  Not anywhere the same thing, mind you, but has that flaky texture that makes them work well as a breading.  People are amazed when I tell them what I've used for a coating!!


----------



## crewsk (May 27, 2005)

Claire, I've had that happen before & it's beyond painful!! Mine happened because the chicken liver wasn't completely thawed in the center. All I can suggest is to pat them dry with paper towles befor coating them & make sure they are completely thawed if you froze them.


----------



## Claire (May 28, 2005)

Mine ALWAYS seem to have at least a couple of explosions.  Here I can only buy them frozen, and have found more explosions when I don't completely thaw them, but still always have some no matter what.  What I haven't tried (will experiment and let you know) and wonder about is that I usually just separate the lobes (or whatever they're called) and trim any excess, then bread and fry.  I'm wondering if I actually cut the lobes in half if it would release some of the moisture, sort of break a seal, and make them less likely to explode.  As it is, I make sure I have an apron on and pan lid in hand, and that husband rounds up dogs and keeps them away so I don't trip and fall when I jump back!  It IS painful!  

There is -- or used to be -- a little place at the end of Park Avenue in Orlando (for those who think it's all about Disney, Orlando does have an "old town" and it is quite lovely) called something like the Paris Bistro (French Cafe?  French Bistro?).  They made the most delicious salad of fried chicken livers on a bed of greens topped with a balsamic dressing.  I make a version of this every year when my lettuce bed comes in.  In the winter they also had a confit -- it is the first place I ever had it.  Sounded unappealing (come on, duck preserved in grease?) but was delish.  Wonder if it is still there?  We need a travel section.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2005)

Just stab the livers with a fork, and they won't explode... that's what my grandma taught me, and it works great.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 29, 2005)

*Livers*

I haven't bought any chicken livers since someone told me they aren't good for you.  Apparently everything I used to eat before isn't any good anymore.  What do they want you to eat?  I get the feeling they don't want us to cook for ourselves.  "They" would like for us to only eat what "they" eat.  I only use things in moderation and I am going to prepare this recipe and not worry about what "they" think.  I use the personal pronoun "they" meaning authors who comment about what foods are good for you. Between reading these recipes and their comments, is really confusing.  I feel as if I try to balance most things in life will be trying to make effort of being classified 'okay'. Thanks for sharing your recipe. Look forward to making family happy.


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2005)

Now there's a simple response that should have been a no-brainer; thanks, Constance.  I'm with you in the kitchen.  The group I love to hate is a group called something like the center for science in the public interest or something like that.  Every year they come up with a new food scare, and it is always something incredibly stupid, such as the fake butter on theater popcorn is bad for you (duh)(and who really cares?  You're either eating or not, but you sure don't think it is health food when you do), that the way we eat Chinese food in this country isn't as healthy as  the way they eat in China (do they even realize that China has suffered through terrible famines?), etc.  To me everything they come up with is obvious, and most of the negative stuff about food really would only apply if you used that one food as the base of your entire diet all the time.  I was always happy that when I was a child something I actually loved and everyone else hated (liver) was considered good for you.  Then "they" tried to make me feel bad about that.  When hubby was first told to lower his cholesterol we gave it up entirely (a love we share).  No matter what he gave up, and how much weight he lost, the cholesterol got no better.  So he went on meds, got it under control.  So we limit liver to a few times a year and enjoy it without guilt.  It isn't like it was a daily, weekly, or even monthly food for us to begin with.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 30, 2005)

*Claire*

Now my brother has heard and read that chloresterol is genetic, in other words your mom and dad had the same amount.  Something about genes.  This made my ex so upset that my family had something his didn't.  Less chloresterol readings.  As if my family even thought about it.  Just did the best they could and didn't try to overdo anything.  I am happy your husband has partner that is concerned about his health.  Living with someone who only cares about themselves is so hard to understand.  Many of my friends who are still married to their first one are understanding why there has to be committment to each other.  No matter how many books are written the true insight is the experience.  Glad you agree with me.  I would continue to let your husband enjoy his liver periodically.  I couldn't deny someone I love his enjoyment.  
After all we aren't the One who decides what our future holds.  Thanks for sharing.  I bought two packages of livers these weekend.  Hoping to make family happy.  (We all have been told to watch our chloresterol.)


----------



## masteraznchefjr (May 30, 2005)

i had this at a resturant b4 and they had it with a white=mustard sauce with a parsely and thyme.


----------

